# My Game & Goals



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't normally set any golfing goals for my up coming golf. Since I pretty much golf year around, I suppose staying healthy, and injury free would be considered goals. Starting a few months ago I put a lot of effort into practicing proper, accurate alignment, and having my hands lead my iron's club face into impact. I am beginning to see some dividends. Over the past few rounds I have hit some absolute, quality golf shots with my irons. From 190 yards back to chips, and pitches, I have hit more good shots than bad. Of course some of those bad ones were real stinkers, but for the most part, I have hit quite a few decent shots into greens. Lately I have been losing strokes with my putter, and few more off the tee with my driver. These problems are two fold. My driver problems puts a lot of pressure on my iron game. Sometimes I have to waste a shot just to punch out into a better position to have a chance at a quality shot into the green. One of my personal rules is if I can get a club face on the ball, I am going to hit it, and try to advance the ball. I once eagled a par 5 hitting my 3rd shot from 1" of water, with the ball sitting on a concrete slab. A lucky shot to be sure, but still anything is possible in golf. 99.9% of my "unplayable lies" are water, and otherwise lost balls, which of course are not to be considered unplayable. Poor putting on a green ruins any previous good shots for me. However the previous good shots are still important in the over all score. I don't get many birds during most of my rounds, and I have to rely very heavily on "par" to shoot my lower scores. Every so often I will get 3-4 birds in a round, but those are few, and far between. Birds do come in bunches for me for what ever reason. I once kept a stat for what my first putts were for, once I was on the green. This over the course of 20 rounds. 80% of my first putts were for par, or better. Unfortunately most were for par, and with not too many up and downs made. I also tend to get "stuck" on certain scoring numbers when golfing. I will go stretches where I scare the heck out of 80, even dabbling in the high 70s at times. Other times the number 87 is pretty common. Makes little difference what course, what tee box I might use, or how long the course is. So that's my game for the most part. Some days are just better than others.


----------



## EyeLine Golf (Jun 4, 2010)

FrogsHair- At Eyeline Golf we have been working on a personal scoring blueprint! Its website that allows you to set goals, track stats, and compare your scores and stats to top PGA professionals. Basically it is a plan to improve your game. Try it 100% free absolutely no credit card required. With the free membership you will be able to enter up to 4 rounds per month or simply upgrade to the unlimited plan for only $49.99 per year! If you want to set goals, improve stats and improve your game the gameplan is where to begin! (deleted link)


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

$50 a year to track stats is very pricey considering I can name several sites that let you track unlimited scores,stats and handicap free. What I'd like is the stats on how many spammers roll through our site without giving any meaningful content.

Frog, I think you have set very reasonable goals for your game and I'm sure with your "Play ethics" and the frequency you play, you'll hit your goals. For me I think my main goal for the rest of the summer is to get my errant shots under control, I'm striking the ball well currently, but still have those 5 or 6 shots a round that just go nowhere near where I thought they were going to go. When I do it, I almost always hit a "learning ball" (not counting it in my score) and try to figure out what I did wrong. Sometimes I can figure it out, sometimes it was just a brain fart and a bad shot. I think if I can get those shots under control, I'll significatly improve my score.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I gave your website a look see. One of the better ones I have visited. I might give it a try for a few rounds. I did like the videos. I am not one to keep a lot of stats. I have my own generic score cards I have made up that has 3 items I keep track of. One is the score, per hole of course. Second is the number of putts per hole I take. The third is my shot game handicap (SGH) per hole number. I only use my SGH on the holes that I do not hit the greens in regulation. If I put a "2" down that means I got up and down. A "3", or higher number would be the number or strokes/putts, on a missed green, that it took to get the ball onto the green, and into the hole. "3" is a bogey, "4" is a double bogey, and so on. Fortunately I don't write down many 5s. If I have 8 SGH numbers entered that total 20 strokes, I would divide 20 by 8 for an average of 2.5 for that round. The pros play at 2.10-2.30 for their SGH. They make up strokes with birdies on other holes. I am at 2.84 (average) for my games. If I have 12 holes that I had to write down a SGH number, and I average 2.84 for the round, that would be equal to about 10 strokes over par. Tells me everything I need to know about the round, when I keep those stats. A lot of times I just go out and hit the ball, keeping my score in head. My game is what it is.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

An Excel spreed sheet can do the same thing


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't set goals except to play the game correctly by the rules and have fun. My game is sometimes good, other times not so good. I try to use good course management, but my swing loves to negate the best laid plans. I try to have a plan for each hole, and a plan for each shot. Those plans tend to change dynamically because I regularly fail to execute the planned shot. 

I pride myself on having the imagination and creativity to deal with a lot of adverse situations because my erratic swing gives me so much opportunity to practice those shots. 

That is pretty much my game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like to set goals of dropping a few strikes I think its more of a chellangen then a goal I more focus on getting better with clubs that I dont hit that well. I have looked at a few site but I have a spread sheet I made up to keep track of score I have tried to figuare out handicap on there but I dont think I've got that formual right yet.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I know some guys who use excel and they just average out their lower scores per the USGA, and then multiply that average score by .96. It's not 100% accurate, but they say it is pretty close. Here's some useful info on golf handicaps. 

Golf Handicap FAQ - Questions and Answers about the USGA Golf Handicap System

Here's a link explaining golf's "ESC" which also relates to golf handicaps. 

Golf Handicap FAQ: What is Equitable Stroke Control?

ESC can also be used to speed up play. Just food for thought....




Surtees said:


> I like to set goals of dropping a few strikes I think its more of a chellangen then a goal I more focus on getting better with clubs that I dont hit that well. I have looked at a few site but I have a spread sheet I made up to keep track of score I have tried to figuare out handicap on there but I dont think I've got that formual right yet.


----------

